# Favorite Baby Food



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Gerber chocolate pudding - definitely.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Purée and simple.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Farley's rusks.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> Farley's rusks.


In Britain at any rate I think Farley's might be the Kinderessenleader...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Mr Brain's *******


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Does pizza count as baby food?


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

> Farley's rusks.


Rusks are certainly one of my favorites. I lived in England for many years, one of my children was born there. That's when I became familiar with Farley's Rusks. Sadly, can't get them here.

I also learned to appreciate 'British cuisine' (not an oxymoron) in general. Vastly underrated around the world.

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Does pizza count as baby food?


Yes--if the baby can keep it down.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

img host

I wanted to upload a completely different kind of picture of fav babyfood, but the site nanny wouldn't let me.
Fishfingers are nice too


----------

